# Empfehlung Staubsauger



## blackbird (23. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen. 

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Staubsauger frage ich in die Runde geschätzter Mitforisten, ob denn der Eine oder Andere eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann... 

Gesucht wird ein Staubsauger mit Fernbedienung am Griff - Saugleistung und Start/Stopp - und MIT Beutel. 

Leistung: so stark wie möglich - für die paar Momente, die der läuft, ist es vollkommen unerheblich, ob der 3000 Watt oder 400 Watt verbraucht
Beutel: zwingend mit Beutel
Zubehör: komplett inkl. Teppich-, Fliesen- und Möbelbürste, spitze Düse

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## S.Hammer (23. Mai 2014)

_Nilfisk extreme 300 _

_ich hab den 150ger, der hat aber keine Verstellung am Griff._

_saugstark, sehr leise, elektronisch zu verstellen, 
höchste Hepa Klasse 14 sollte schon Bakterien nehmen 
Zubehör oben in der Klappe_

_und 5 Jahre Garantie_

_Ok ein Nachteil gibt's ---->  der Preis _


_Edit :  @ all  die Leistung eines Staubsaugers bemisst sich nicht in Watt, 
sondern in der Liter pro Minute und dem erreichbaren Unterdruck._

_2.000 Watt = besser als 1.000 W ist ein Irrglaube !!!_


----------



## blackbird (23. Mai 2014)

Hi Ingo.
Danke schonmal.


S.Hammer schrieb:


> 2.000 Watt = besser als 1.000 W ist ein Irrglaube !!!


Mit dem Hinweis auf den Stromverbrauch wollte ich auch nur klarmachen, dass es mir wurscht ist, ob das ein Stromsparer, Eco oder was auch immer ist. 
Dass man für die gleiche effektive Leistung mehr oder weniger Strom verbrauchen kann, ist mir schon klar. 

Nilfisk hätte ich z.B. niemals gefunden bzw. gesucht, da ich diese Marke noch nie gehört habe. Danke für den Hinweis!

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## jolantha (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Tim,
ich habe so einen : 
http://kobold.vorwerk.de/de/produkte/kobold-vt270-bodenstaubsauger/
Bin sehr zufrieden, aber der Preis ist zum :


----------



## S.Hammer (23. Mai 2014)

@ Jolantha,

der ist doppelt so teuer, aber nicht unbedingt besser 

Zum Nilfisk gibt es noch eine Turbobürste die dreht dann auch, gut bei Tierhaaren oder langflorteppichen.


@ Tim   

Nilfisk ist  ?

Marktführer im gewerblichen Bereich, die extreme gibt's eigentlich in Deutschland nicht, aber im Umland.

Gruß S. Hammer    

Preis 50 % des Vorwerk 

hiermal eine Erläuterung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwebstofffilter


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Mai 2014)

Hi

Miele "Haus & Co". Hat eine Turbobürste (Handbürste) und eigentlich mehr als genügend Leistung. Der Preis ist auch noch annehmbar. Allerdings ist die äußerliche Aufmachung auch nicht mehr das, was ich von Miele erwartet hätte, was Qualität angeht. Vor allem die Halterung des Saugrohres für Saugpausen oder zum Verstauen sind Mmn etwas verbesserungsbedürftig. Hällt aber alles, aber von Miele hätte ich mehr erwartet...
Sonst zufrieden.

Wie S.Hammer schon schrieb. W ist nur die Leistungsaufnahme. Nur weil ein Staubsauger viel Watt hat sagt es nichts über die Energieeffiziens aus. Ein Sauger mit 2000 W kann durchaus mehr Saugleistung haben als einer mit 2200 W. Das betrifft aber alle elektrischen Geräte.
Grüße Michael


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2014)

Nilfisk kenne ich von Hochdruckreinigern - ich glaube die haben auch die Firma WAP geschluckt.
Wusste nicht, dass die auch Staubsauger haben....
Nur mal so - wieso soll es ein "Beutel-Sauger" werden?

Gruß Nori


----------



## blackbird (23. Mai 2014)

Hi nochmal. 

Danke auch an Jolantha. 



S.Hammer schrieb:


> Zum Nilfisk gibt es noch eine Turbobürste die dreht dann auch, gut bei Tierhaaren oder langflorteppichen.


Tierhaare gibt's bei uns nicht und wird es nicht geben...
Der einzige Langflorteppich hängt an der Decke. Aber danke für den Hinweis.



S.Hammer schrieb:


> Marktführer im gewerblichen Bereich, die extreme gibt's eigentlich in Deutschland nicht, aber im Umland.


"Umland", weil die die Preise immer nur "ungefähr" bezeichnen, mit "um 500 Euro", statt einfach mal zu sagen, was es genau kostet. Um 500 Euro kann ja an sich alles sein, z.B. 450 Euro oder 550 Euro oder 499 bzw. 501... Wer weiß das schon...? Aber jetzt weiß ich zumindest, wo ich so einen bekommen könnte... 

@ Michael : Danke auch Dir. 

@ Nori : Sauger ohne Beutel mögen wir nicht. Beutel raus, Sauger sauber. Die Sauger ohne Beutel *finde ich* *subjektiv* unhygienischer... 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## S.Hammer (5. Juni 2014)

@blackbird 

meinte mit Umland die angrenzenden Länder außerhalb Deutschlandes 

Ich hab meinen ja über Beziehung / Personalkauf bekommen.

@ Michael 2

Miele      Rate mal warum Leute die jeden Tag staubsaugen keinen Miele (  bzw. Produkte aus dem örtlichen Elektrofachmarkt ? )  haben.


Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Wozu brauchst Du den den?

Ist zwar nicht Deine Fragestellung, aber bei mir wusseln nur noch Saugroboter oder Saugwischroboter. wobei letztere Besser renigen.

Im Büro sind programiert. Nachts um 23:00 -> laden und 4:00 nochmal. Und es ist jeden Tag blitzblank.

Zuhaus drück ich auf den Knopf wenn ich gehe und wenn ich nach Hause komme ist alles erledigt.

Oder wenn meine Tochter da ist und das halbe Früstück auf dem Fußboden gelandet ist, verschwinden wir in die Schwimmhalle, Robi an und wenn wir zurückkommen ist alles erledigt.

Kann ich nur empfehlen so einen Robi. 

Mal was anderes, auch wenns nicht zur Frage gepaßt hat
.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## blackbird (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Thomas. 
Danke für den Hinweis. 
Gute Idee. Welche hast Du denn im Einsatz? Wir haben im EG nur Fliesen. D.h. ein Saugwischroboter wäre durchaus eine Idee... 
Passt zur Frage: erhelle mich gern etwas mehr mit Deinen Erfahrungen!
@ Ingo : schon klar - "Um" -land = Ösiland

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Ja gern, ich liebe die Dinger und das damit verbundene nicht mehr Staubsaugen 

Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Systeme.

Vorwerk natürlich vorn dabei bei Preis und Leistung. Der machts ganz genau. Dort wird der Raum vermessen und er fährt exakte Bahnen (zumindest im Produktvideo).

Es gibt welche, die messen den Raum an der Decke per Kamera aus. Das geht nicht, wenn man den Nachts laufen lassen will (denke ich)

Und dann gibts die Chaoten, wie meine. Die fahren in verschiedenen Mustern wild durch die Gegend.
Die Programme wechseln sich immer ab, solange wie der Akku hält.
Bedeutet, er macht mal das Kantenprogramm und fährt die Zimmerkanten ab, dann dreht er Kreise, die immer kleiner werden, dann fährt er wilde diagonalen und dann wieder Kantenprogramm... usw.
Der Bessere hat einen Staubsensor dran. Wenn der irgendwo besonders viel Dreck einsaugt, dann kommt das Punktreinigungsprogramm zum Einsatz und er putzt das ganze Gebiet solange bis der Staubsensor sein OK gibt.

Wichtige Frage ist immer der Timer. Wenn man feste Zeiten festlegen kann ist der sehr sinnvoll. Zuhause benutze ich den aber nicht, sondern schalte an, wenn ich gehe.

Der Saugwischroboter hat zusätzlich noch ein Microfasertuch dran. Ich dachte mir auch, na Klasse, dann fällt die Wischerei auch noch weg... aber Pustekuchen, das geht nur mit trockenem Lappen und holt ordentlich was runter.

Im großen und ganzen ist meine Reinigungsarbeit auf einmal durchwischen die Woche reduziert.
Dadurch, dass man den Roboter mehrfach laufen lassen kann, wie im Beispiel Büro in dem alle mit Straßenschuhen rumlaufen klappt das recht gut.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Videos gefunden :

http://www.heise.de/video/artikel/Saugroboter-Testparcours-1511576.html

Sind mehrere Videos, aber die erklären es gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juni 2014)

Kann Thomas nur zustimmen. Hab neulich auch so nen Robi gekauft. Nachdem ich erst mal angeraunzt wurde, was ich für so pillefit Geld ausgebe, ist das nun in volle Zustimmung umgeschlagen. Gerade bei glatten Böden und dem üblichen Staub, der sich da so sammelt tun selbst die Geräte für 200- 300 Euro gute Dienste. Außerdem animiert das Gerät einen noch zur Ordnung, und man räumt Robi freiwillig den Weg frei, lässt keine Schuhe etc. rumstehen, damit er freie Fahrt hat. Gab nen Samsung für ca. 200 Euronen gekauft und bin damit auf allen glatten Böden bestens zufrieden. 
Sofa usw wird weiter händisch abgesaugt, da wollen wir uns ggf. mal einen kräftigen Akkusauger zulegen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wuzzel,

das mit der Ordnung stimmt. Selbst meine Tochter räumt immer auf...

Ich sage Ihr immer, alles was hier auf dem Boden liegt ist weg, wenn wir wiederkommen -> vom Robi gefressen. 

Und schwupp die wupp ist alles weggeräumt  

Ja, das ist ein sehr wichtiger Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Vera44 (5. Juni 2014)

Hi Tim,

aus "Kärcherhausen"  VC 6300 als Trockensauger mit Funkfernbedienung im Handgriff LP 299,-  oder RC 3000 der Robi mindestens schon 10 Jahre auf dem Markt und ausgereift  LP 999,-


----------



## SKIPPI (5. Juni 2014)

Oh, so einen Robi wünsche ich mir schon eeeeewig!
Aber so lange ich noch täglich Baustaub sauge wird der alte Staubsauger noch durchhalten müssen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Skippi,

macht erstmal den Bodenstaubsauger zur sau... und wenn alles hübsch ist, holt Euch nen Robi oder 2 für jeder Etage. 

Es lohnt sich aus unserer Robibesitzersicht auf alle Fälle.

Du legst Dich auf die Sonnenliege und lässt putzen. So macht das Spaß 

Es lohnt sich wirklich und wie Wuzzel schon sagte, Ordnung auf dem Fußboden ist immer. Denn eh man den Staubsauger rausholt hebt man den Kram lieber auf. Is so wie Wuzzel das schon sagte.


----------



## lotharw (5. Juni 2014)

hallo,

ist "Nilfisk" nicht ein Finne ?


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Jan. 2015)

Der Konfettitest:

Silvester ist vorbei meine Tochter wieder bei Mama und ich hatte ein Schlachtfeld aus Konfetti und Papierschlangen und das reichlich. 

Papierschlangen schafft der Saugroboter nicht, drum habe ich die grob abgesammelt. 

Um es vorwegzunehmen mit Besen wäre es eine Arbeit von 10 Minuten gewesen aber faul wie ich nunmal bin habe ich das den Roboter erledigen lassen. Sie sind nicht für solche Mengen ausgelegt drum musste ich den Behälter oft wechseln. Nach 2 Stunden war weitestgehend alles weg und er arbeitete immer besser. 

Mein Fazit: er hat sauber gearbeitet. Viel Konfetti in die Ecken geschossen (was logisch ist) und die Ecken nicht reinigen können.  Um Tisch und Stuhlbeine ist viel liegen geblieben,  dass weiß man als Robibesitzer drum rücke ich Tische und Stühle jeden Tag ein wenig, da sonst um diese Beine Spuren entstehen, wo der Roboter nicht hinkommt. 

Mein Fazit: Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.  Es stehen 0,5 Stunden selber saugen bei 2000 Watt gegen 2 Stunden saugen lassen bei 35 Watt wenn man eh auf Arbeit ist. 

Auch wenn das Ergebnis nicht perfekt ist. Was er heute nicht erwischt erwischt er morgen oder eben Übermorgen. 

Wenn man mal überschlägt mit Haustier jeden Tag Haare saugen... sind es jede Woche 3,5 Stunden mehr Freizeit, die man nicht hinter dem Staubsauger hinterherläuft.


----------



## Dinchi32 (27. Aug. 2018)

Ich hoffe das du auch fündig geworden bist ...
Ist halt nicht immer leicht das Gesuchte zu finden.Aber zum Glück gibt es immer hilfsbereite Menschen die sehr gerne weiter helfen.
Wenn es darum geht,den richtigen Staubsauger zu finden,dann ist es doch ambesten das mann sich einen Vergleich oder Test zu dem jeweiligen Gerät anschaut.
Somit kann mann sich dann sicher sein,das mann keinen Fehlgriff macht.
Also,ich zumindest hab' es so gemacht!Habe mir neulich einen Handstaubsauger gekauft,und diesen habe ich mir nach dem *SPAM entfernt!!* ausgesucht!
War ein Volltreffer gewesen,denn der Handstaubsauger hat sich wirklich als super erwiesen.Funktionier reibungslos!
Ist praktisch und hat auch nicht viel gekostet.Meiner Meinung nach,ein empfehlenswertes Gerät,was mann einfach haben sollte 

Würde mich freuen,wenn ich weiter helfen konnte ...

LG


----------

